# whats wrong with my molly????



## rachelfish (Oct 5, 2010)

she has all these black spots on her....why???
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5052824449/


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Black Spot... that's what that is. 

Similar to Ich, but I guess is introduced when adding new fish, and is commonly brought into the aquarium by snails, so that's probably your culprit. If you don't own snails, then it came from the tank wherever you bought your Molly from. It's nothing major and won't do much harm to your Molly, so don't panic. 

This may sound silly, but if you have any black gravel in your tank, that may also be what's on your fish. I read around and some people have mistaken black gravel particals on their fish as Black Spot. 

Anyway, use CopperSafe and remove any snails you may have. Raise the temp to around 80 degrees farenheit and add some aquarium salt (assuming you don't have any scaleless fish; sucker cats, cories, loaches, etc). Your fish should be fine.


----------

